# Ideal tools



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont know about you guys, but lately, I've been very impressed with Ideal's tools. 

I just purchased some of their Kinetic Reflex strippers. and they are very comfortable. 

I have some Ideal benders, which are basically Benfield clones, and I like them better than the Klein ones, and have some of their fishtapes, which I like much much more than the new orange Klein ones or Greenlee ones...

Anyone agree?


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

I like Ideal strippers and wirenuts. I also have a screwdriver, that I bought specifically for the hole in the handle for twisting wirenuts. Really helps save the fingers.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I love my Ideal strippers, 69-154 tracer, vol-con and clamp meter. Don't like any other hand tools they make.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The only Ideal stuff I have are some T strippers and a fuse puller. Don't like their other hand tools.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

The Fuse Puller is nice.. Aswell as the Vol-Con.. I tried a #2 robertson from them, but it didn't last long.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I own the entire Laseredge plier line and all of there screwdrivers, also the adjustable wrenches and nutdrivers and 4 meters the list goes on and on. Long story short I own the entire Ideal line from tools to meters to data comm to insulated tools and Ideal is all I will every buy I am very satisfied with their stuff.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bduerler said:


> I own the entire Laseredge plier line and all of there screwdrivers, also the adjustable wrenches and nutdrivers and 4 meters the list goes on and on. Long story short I own the entire Ideal line from tools to meters to data comm to insulated tools and Ideal is all I will every buy I am very satisfied with their stuff.


Are you sure you wouldn't be happier working as an Ideal rep? :laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Are you sure you wouldn't be happier working as an Ideal rep? :laughing:


I don't know:laughing: I have thought about it but I am the owners son of an Fire alarm company and apparent heir so I think I will stick to getting my hands dirty and working with tools then trying to sell them :laughing::thumbuplus I am still a full time college student (triple business major) and try to work as much as I can. I am still putting in at least 30 a week not to bad for part time huh


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I have those strippers, and they are awesome! I got the 6-14 version which has the #12 hole closest to the tip instead of back closer to the joint somewhere. That single feature is enough to make me love them.

I also have their 9" linemans, 8" sidecutters and conduit reamer. The pliers are made by Channellock and are pretty solid. The reamer is pretty good, though I think the teeth are sharper on other brands. Still it does the job just fine and is worth picking over others because it has that super-handy Twist-a-nut handle which is great because we use Ideal Can-Twist wire nuts that fit in there. You can get them on very tight without a lot of effort using that thing and it really saves your wrists/fingers.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I have those strippers, and they are awesome! I got the 6-14 version which has the #12 hole closest to the tip instead of back closer to the joint somewhere. That single feature is enough to make me love them.
> 
> I also have their 9" linemans, 8" sidecutters and conduit reamer. The pliers are made by Channellock and are pretty solid. The reamer is pretty good, though I think the teeth are sharper on other brands. Still it does the job just fine and is worth picking over others because it has that super-handy Twist-a-nut handle which is great because we use Ideal Can-Twist wire nuts that fit in there. You can get them on very tight without a lot of effort using that thing and it really saves your wrists/fingers.


As far as reamers go, I definitely prefer the klein version. Had the ideal (at least the version made in Tawain) and it didn't work as well. I sold it to a helper that was just starting out for like 5 bucks. I was sure missing it when I had to twist wires with those $hitty little yellow wirenuts without the special handle.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

The grips on my Ideal linesman pliers came loose after five months of daily use. My Ideal hawkbill knife fell apart after two months. Probably won't buy Ideal again because I don't enjoy going through the hassle of returning tools.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> that super-handy Twist-a-nut handle which is great because we use Ideal Can-Twist wire nuts that fit in there. You can get them on very tight without a lot of effort using that thing and it really saves your wrists/fingers.


Indeed. That part is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

RyanB said:


> The grips on my Ideal linesman pliers came loose after five months of daily use. My Ideal hawkbill knife fell apart after two months. Probably won't buy Ideal again because I don't enjoy going through the hassle of returning tools.


which line? the wireman or laseredge?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bduerler said:


> which line? the wireman or laseredge?


Here we go, give the guy the 411.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Here we go, give the guy the 411.


:laughing: the 411 is wireman is taiwan made and laseredge is made in the usa and thats my fyi:laughing:


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

bduerler said:


> which line? the wireman or laseredge?


Wireman

http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...ers&l2=wireman_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-4430

Smart grips! Ha!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

RyanB said:


> Wireman
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...ers&l2=wireman_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-4430
> 
> Smart grips! Ha!


try the laseredge version (thats if your still willing to use ideal) in the smart grip (30-3430) or the dipped grips (30-340) they are of much better quality


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> conduit reamer.


 I have to say that I have three conduit reamers. Two Klein, and one Ideal. The Ideal is the one I don't reach for. It doesn't cut nearly as nicely.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> As far as reamers go, I definitely prefer the klein version. Had the ideal (at least the version made in Tawain) and it didn't work as well. I sold it to a helper that was just starting out for like 5 bucks. I was sure missing it when I had to twist wires with those $hitty little yellow wirenuts without the special handle.


 I think Ideal makes a tapping tool with the wing-nut handle. That might solve both of your problems, no?

Mike


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Really like their hand benders, and the NailEater Augers. Maybe it's NailBiter, can't remember. $26 supply house, worth every nickel:thumbsup:


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

bduerler said:


> try the laseredge version (thats if your still willing to use ideal) in the smart grip (30-3430) or the dipped grips (30-340) they are of much better quality


I'm flip-flopping between buying new grips (the boil and slide on type) or a new pair of Knipex or Klein. Annoying.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I like my Ideal Laseredge linemans, reamer, reflex strippers and 6 in 1 screwdriver with the wirenut handle. I use Knipex angle head dikes and Cobra pliers. I was an Ideal Tan Twister wirenut guy all the way until I tried the 3M tan/reds this summer. I'll never go back to the Tan Twisters.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Remember, Ideal laseredge are just rebranded Channellock laseredge pliers.

See which one costs less.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> As far as reamers go, I definitely prefer the klein version. Had the ideal (at least the version made in Tawain) and it didn't work as well. I sold it to a helper that was just starting out for like 5 bucks. I was sure missing it when I had to twist wires with those $hitty little yellow wirenuts without the special handle.


Yep, the Klein reamer is one of the better ones I've used. Greenlee makes a good one too. On the other hand, this twist-a-nut business is just awesome. 16 x 16 boxes that have 45 circuits with dedicated neutrals traveling through them are a lot less lethal to make up. 

On a side note I believe the T&B Marrette 833 fits into the twist-a-nut handle too. Do you guys have Marrettes in the US or is the wire connector market there entirely monopolised by Ideal?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Mike in Canada said:


> I think Ideal makes a tapping tool with the wing-nut handle. That might solve both of your problems, no?
> 
> Mike


They do, it's very nice too. 6 taps on a flip over post. I have had mine for at least 2 years now and haven't broken the tap yet. I'm fairly hard on it too.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> They do, it's very nice too. 6 taps on a flip over post. I have had mine for at least 2 years now and haven't broken the tap yet. I'm fairly hard on it too.


 
I haven't used a handle tap tool since I bought the greenlee drill/taps that fit in my bosch 10.8


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Remember, Ideal laseredge are just rebranded Channellock laseredge pliers.
> 
> See which one costs less.


actually ideal purchased the dies from channellock. ideal has there laseredge line made at western forge which is a subsidy of ideal industries. channellock actually has never made any pliers for ideal just fyi


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

bduerler said:


> actually ideal purchased the dies from channellock. ideal has there laseredge line made at western forge which is a subsidy of ideal industries. channellock actually has never made any pliers for ideal just fyi


Now that I didn't know. Might explain why the Channellock rep I asked about the new 369 Lineman plier didn't comment one way or the other about whether they were the same as Ideal.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Now that I didn't know. Might explain why the Channellock rep I asked about the new 369 Lineman plier didn't comment one way or the other about whether they were the same as Ideal.


Yeah the laseredge stuff is the same as the channellock code blue stuff, plus I have found some nice code blue muti packs and I think it's cheaper than buying from Ideal.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah the laseredge stuff is the same as the channellock code blue stuff, plus I have found some nice code blue muti packs and I think it's cheaper than buying from Ideal.


channellock is not the same as ideal's laseredge. read post 27


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> channellock is not the same as ideal's laseredge. read post 27


Ok I get it now, but the code blue stuff still looks almost identical accept for the grip colors.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Ok I get it now, but the code blue stuff still looks almost identical accept for the grip colors.


that i have noticed. i wonder if maybe ideal makes those for channellock or vice-versa. or maybe they both buy them from the same company. i think im gonna have to call my rep and see what he says


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

RyanB said:


> I'm flip-flopping between buying new grips (the boil and slide on type) or a new pair of Knipex or Klein. Annoying.


i can speak no ill will toward knipex. but klein just is not what it once was, and a lot of people here will agree to that statement


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i can speak no ill will toward knipex. but klein just is not what it once was, and a lot of people here will agree to that statement


It is all the hormones in food these days making us stronger and tearing up tools faster lol.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Elec-Tech said:


> It is all the hormones in food these days making us stronger and tearing up tools faster lol.


:laughing: it might be


----------

